# Haunted Bayou 2010



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all,
I didn't get good photos this year. I was exhausted and was using a camera I don't know much about.

My FCG broke 1 hour into ToT but people liked it while it was working. I had over 200 ToT but lost count after the teenagers stole all of my candy that I left unattended. Never leave it ....even for a minute. I had a back-up bag of MnMs and a bag and a half of caramels that I went through fast.

I closed-up 1/2 hour earlier than usual.

Here is a shot of the yard. I made the small fence into a toe-pincher shape and grouped everything the best I could. I'll add a pic of the garage when I get a chance.









Here is part of the inside of the garage.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, the rats have their very own tombstone

The color orange totally says "Halloween" to me. I especially like how you've used it in front of the garage and on the big spider.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wish I could have seen a night shot of that, the lighting effect should have been great. Shame about the candy, with any luck they got sick.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks y'all.

I keep going back to orange. I think it has a good Halloween effect too. The spider came with purple lights but it does look kind of orange in the photo. 

I took a couple of night shots and forgot to turn off the flash. DOH! So, I am also disappointed. I just didn't do much "plan-ahead" because I was working a lot.
The kids were attracted to the lights. They'd take-off running to get to the house. 
The garage really does look pretty good from the street. 

How easy is orange string lights? Soooo easy!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, l think the ghost looks awesome even if it did break on you.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

At least you got one good pic, did a very nice display, learned a valuable lesson in candy monitoring, had a bunch of kids come by, and have a year to learn the new camera.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks,
Unfortunately, I should have learned that lesson a couple years ago when it happened to me the first time.

I looked around...didn't see anybody near and got robbed anyway. DOH!

I was really too pooped to do much more than the small display. I would like to expand the cemetery for next year.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Greaqt job!!!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice. I understand totally about being tired.
The work don't stop when the curtain goes up. :googly:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks fabulous, HB.... I love the garage, I bet is was as spooky as ever at night, and I agree with Spideranne - the ghost is perfect static, just as it is. 

Maybe this year we can get a jump on it in our MnT group, and spread the work though out the next year, to combat the whole, too tired to work after work syndrome 

Great job!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Dixie,
Some kids didn't want to go into the garage, and 1 adult couldn't wait to get out but I am not so sure about her mental status. LOL!

I added a pic of the inside up at the top of the thread and am working on adding a couple more.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

As long as you had fun with your home haunt of Halloween night It really doesn't matter how big you go! Too bad about those candy thieving villians


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work HB............


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank goodness for backup candy; couldn't imagine sugar-doped kids being denied - the horror! Love the garage set up! Maybe design a bowl of fake candy (sealed in with polyurethane) and bolted to the table to thwart any future thieves, or at least slow them down.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks.

Yeah...I should superglue some and watch them try to take it or have an alarm set to go off if the bucket is moved. Would hoping they got the runs be mean?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful job on the yard, but I really like the garage...excellent job


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great in the day and I'm sure it looked great at night. The lights look like it would of gave it a really nice look. I love you ghost near the window. Oh and I'm sorry to hear about the candy. I think I'm getting all the same type candy next year because I usually have people searching for a minute or they take a hand full of candy. If I just hand one out than they get what the get. Anyway nice job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks all.


----------

